

Show HN: 30 minute Saturday mini project with arduino. - orangethirty
https://github.com/orangethirty/duino_cloud

======
orangethirty
After a tough week of coding for no less than 10 hours pero day, I had to
relax by _writing more code_. :)

This is duino_cloud. A simple and quick project for you to play with. It has
an arduino talk to you PC over serial and a Flask server listens and renders
the response.

Nothing fancy. Not even ground-breaking. Just fun!

Sit down with your kids (if you don't have one refer to a stork), and have
some cool fun.

I will be working on getting it to make request to other servers by using the
Requests library. Stay tuned.

